# Iverson a possibility?



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ok just a quick link to a thread in the FA/trade section.
basically says that a package including ricky davis and more than likely our pick this year as the main pieces, with fillers added obviously for the one and only AI.
so in your opinions do we throw away a chance to build for the future and hope for a title in the next 1-3 years?
personally i think, no matter how expensive or risky if we have the chance to team up KG and Iverson, the wolves have gotta do it

LINK 

thoughts?


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

omg. insane. 
IMO i think iverson was a little underrated last 2 years.. his team has been doin worse, but he himself has been improving. I dont kno the exact numbers but 28 and 9 is crazy. if he can get 9 asts with iggy and webber, imagine what he could do with mccants and KG. 

i would absolutely LOVE this idea, however, honestly, this is just a lil too crazy, i highly doubt this will happen.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> omg. insane.
> IMO i think iverson was a little underrated last 2 years.. his team has been doin worse, but he himself has been improving. I dont kno the exact numbers but 28 and 9 is crazy. if he can get 9 asts with iggy and webber, imagine what he could do with mccants and KG.
> 
> i would absolutely LOVE this idea, however, honestly, this is just a lil too crazy, i highly doubt this will happen.


yeah thats pretty much my exact view on it aswell... if it happens then awesome, but im not waiting around for it to happen.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> i think, no matter how expensive or risky if we have the chance to team up KG and Iverson, the wolves have gotta do it


Yeah, I'd do it--but there'd be _much_ discussion with Iverson about responsibility and sharing and all those qualities people are supposed to learn as children but he doesn't seem to have. He's too old to behave like a ill-mannered teenager, but he's not given much indication so far he's better now than he's been in the past.

IOW, I want his play, but not his character. Any way we can get the first without the second?

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Yeah, I'd do it--but there'd be _much_ discussion with Iverson about responsibility and sharing and all those qualities people are supposed to learn as children but he doesn't seem to have. He's too old to behave like a ill-mannered teenager, but he's not given much indication so far he's better now than he's been in the past.
> 
> IOW, I want his play, but not his character. Any way we can get the first without the second?
> 
> Laurie


i think an iverson/garnett tandem would be the most determined duo in the nba, his attitude could actually be a positive... and with that desire and the sheer amount of talent they would be very dangerous.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

endora60 said:


> Yeah, I'd do it--but there'd be _much_ discussion with Iverson about responsibility and *sharing* and all those qualities people are supposed to learn as children but he doesn't seem to have. He's too old to behave like a ill-mannered teenager, but he's not given much indication so far he's better now than he's been in the past.
> 
> IOW, I want his play, but not his character. Any way we can get the first without the second?
> 
> Laurie


With KG it could work since KGs doesnt shoot much and we have no other need for someone to score on this team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> With KG it could work since KGs doesnt shoot much and we have no other need for someone to score on this team.


pretty much yeah, they would have an equal role on the team... iverson taking care of a bit more scoring with kg on the boards and anchoring the D.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i think iverson is good now... his attitude has changed a lot, and for the better. Iverson is hungry as ever... no one talks about the positive changes, u only remember the past.. 

iverson and KG = a positive thing, not negative.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> iverson and KG = a positive thing, not negative.


pretty much sums it up right thurr


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I would be willing to trade that and then some for Iverson. Those two together are not equal to, but comparable to Shaq and Kobe in their hay days. All that being said, I can't see it working out with the coach we currently have. Too many ? marks. Will Casey like his D? Will Casey know what to do with an O player like him? Will Casey be forced to start Jaric to play D against the 2 gaurds? Will Casey know how to handle an ego like that? Mainly would Casey be able to keep Iverson happy with his lack of coaching experience and lack of offensive coaching ability? I know he worked OK and I stress OK with Larry Brown as a D coach, but lets get one thing straight, Larry Brown is not DWayne Casey, and he doesn't get the respect Brown did, and furthermore this situation if it didnt work would set the franchise back further with less cap room. Salaries may not match either. That negative stuff being said.
On paper, AI + KG = title run.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

well good luck with that..hope somethin' works out.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

abwowang said:


> i think iverson is good now... his attitude has changed a lot, and for the better. Iverson is hungry as ever... no one talks about the positive changes, u only remember the past..


"The past" would be just this last thirty days or so.

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> pretty much sums it up right thurr


KG can get Iverson straight up.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> KG can get Iverson straight up.


as in trade 1 for 1? pretty much a lateral, if not backwards move for the wolves.
we need to find a way to get kg and iverson on this squad


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I would do this in a second! The thing is, Ivo wants to stay in Philly and I don't think we have enough to give up for him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> I would do this in a second! The thing is, Ivo wants to stay in Philly and I don't think we have enough to give up for him.


i personally dont think we have enough to get him, but you never know... they say you never get equal value for a superstar straight up.
and im starting to get the feeling that philly may want iverson out with delambert and iggy coming into their own.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

u kno who i DO want from philly tho?

steven hunter. i think this guy can help minny. and hes a possiblilty to get!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

abwowang said:


> u kno who i DO want from philly tho?
> 
> steven hunter. i think this guy can help minny. and hes a possiblilty to get!


His contract is horrid. He can only really block shots... We got Griffy and KG. So I don't think we need him that much.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> His contract is horrid. He can only really block shots... We got Griffy and KG. So I don't think we need him that much.


 Ricky Davis is obvious and the lotto pick are obvious, but I think they are going to want Griff, and we might have to throw Jaric in to make contracts match. Either way I think Griff would go in that deal, so Hunter back if we throw in Jaric, I take that deal.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> Ricky Davis is obvious and the lotto pick are obvious, but I think they are going to want Griff, and we might have to throw Jaric in to make contracts match. Either way I think Griff would go in that deal, so Hunter back if we throw in Jaric, I take that deal.


Iverson
Hunter

for

Ricky
1st Rounder
Jaric
Griffin

yeah i'd take that


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> His contract is horrid. He can only really block shots... We got Griffy and KG. So I don't think we need him that much.


I think Hunter's pure garbage, but his contract isn't bad. $3.36Mil a year for 4 years is pretty reasonable. I'd take him simply because he's another big body.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> I think Hunter's pure garbage, but his contract isn't bad. $3.36Mil a year for 4 years is pretty reasonable. I'd take him simply because he's another big body.


True, if he came along as part of a trade for AI i couldnt care less .. he could back up blount up front well enough alongside KG.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> True, if he came along as part of a trade for AI i couldnt care less .. he could back up blount up front well enough alongside KG.


Trust me, he's better for Casey than even Griffin is. He rebounds well, not as well as Griff on the O boards, but well, runs the floor real well for a big man, and blocks almost as well as Griff. All this for much cheaper. Not to mention, he doesn't need a lot of shot attempts, another plus.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> Trust me, he's better for Casey than even Griffin is. He rebounds well, not as well as Griff on the O boards, but well, runs the floor real well for a big man, and blocks almost as well as Griff. All this for much cheaper. Not to mention, he doesn't need a lot of shot attempts, another plus.


yeah he seems mobile, and strong enough to at least be servicable beside KG.
as i said, hes decent... so if hes coming in a trade with AI, i dont mind at all


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

JBoog35 said:


> Trust me, he's better for Casey than even Griffin is. He rebounds well, not as well as Griff on the O boards, but well, runs the floor real well for a big man, and blocks almost as well as Griff. All this for much cheaper. Not to mention, he doesn't need a lot of shot attempts, another plus.


Huh? Griffin has a 3.8 rebound advantage (13.7 to 9.9) and a 2.4 block advantage (5.2 to 2.8) per 48 minutes. On a per minute basis there isn't a player in the league that gets as many rebounds and blocks combined as Griffin does. Hunter's getting 3.36Mil a year for the next 4 years, Griffin's getting $2.8Mil over the next 2 years. Griffin is better, cheaper, younger, and has more potential than Hunter.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> Huh? Griffin has a 3.8 rebound advantage (13.7 to 9.9) and a 2.4 block advantage (5.2 to 2.8) per 48 minutes. On a per minute basis there isn't a player in the league that gets as many rebounds and blocks combined as Griffin does. Hunter's getting 3.36Mil a year for the next 4 years, Griffin's getting $2.8Mil over the next 2 years. Griffin is better, cheaper, younger, and has more potential than Hunter.


i agree, was disappointing to see griffin hardly be used towards the end of the year.. he is obviously a better player than hunter..
but hunter would be coming to minny with AI lol


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

socco said:


> Huh? Griffin has a 3.8 rebound advantage (13.7 to 9.9) and a 2.4 block advantage (5.2 to 2.8) per 48 minutes. On a per minute basis there isn't a player in the league that gets as many rebounds and blocks combined as Griffin does. Hunter's getting 3.36Mil a year for the next 4 years, Griffin's getting $2.8Mil over the next 2 years. Griffin is better, cheaper, younger, and has more potential than Hunter.


Are those stats from this year? I dunno, I keep thinking back to the impact he had in Phoenix. he was hurt a lot this year. Either way, I just think if we lose Griff in a trade with AI it'd be nice to get him in the deal.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> Are those stats from this year? I dunno, I keep thinking back to the impact he had in Phoenix. he was hurt a lot this year. Either way, I just think if we lose Griff in a trade with AI it'd be nice to get him in the deal.


I'm assuming we'd lose the first so we could replace him with obryant, so definately hunter would be ok to add another big body up front


----------



## Shining Greatness (Feb 22, 2006)

I would eat dog **** to get AI. Minny needs to get a deal done.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Shining Greatness said:


> I would eat dog **** to get AI. Minny needs to get a deal done.


Well i guess we all have to hope it doesnt come to that for your sake lol


----------



## Shining Greatness (Feb 22, 2006)

if the T-wolves get AI it's over. Iverson is like Kobe. Think of him coming to the T'wolves we would win 55-60 games!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Shining Greatness said:


> if the T-wolves get AI it's over. Iverson is like Kobe. Think of him coming to the T'wolves we would win 55-60 games!


thats pretty much it... i dont care who u put around them, KG AI and scrubs will get you 40-45 games.
let alone if the wolves can keep banks, hassel, mccants etc around.

unlikely we get him, but could be an absolutely huge turn around from one season to the next if we do.


----------

